# ماذا تعرفون عن المسيح الدجال؟



## اب هند (24 يونيو 2010)

ماذا تعرفون عن المسيح الدجال؟
وما هي صفاته وقدراته؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يونيو 2010)

*تقصد المسيح الدجال ولا ضد المسيح؟؟؟؟*


----------



## vilmos (24 يونيو 2010)

يعنى فى حاجة اسمها المسيح الدجال و حاجة اسمها ضد المسيح؟؟؟
طيب ممكن تشرحى الاتنين؟؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 يونيو 2010)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها المسيح الدجال
في حاجة قال عنها المسيح و هي الانبياء و المسحاء الكذبة
هيظهروا و يعطوا عجائب و آيات و يضلوا الناس
و حذرنا منهم و قال لا تنقادوا لهم
لأنو قال : انا هو الاول و الآخر .. البداية و النهاية

متي 24
3 وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟» 
4 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ. 
5 فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
6 وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ. 
7 لِأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ. 
8 وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ. 
9 حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. 
10 وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. 
11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
12 وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ. 
13 وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. 
14 وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى. 
15 «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - 
16 فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ 
17 وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً 
18 وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ. 
19 وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ! 
20 وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ 
21 لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. 
22 وَلَوْ لَمْ تُقَصَّرْ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ تُقَصَّرُ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ. 
23 حِينَئِذٍ إِنْ قَالَ لَكُمْ أَحَدٌ: هُوَذَا الْمَسِيحُ هُنَا أَوْ هُنَاكَ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا. 
24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 
25 هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ. 
26 فَإِنْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ: هَا هُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَلاَ تَخْرُجُوا! هَا هُوَ فِي الْمَخَادِعِ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا!​
لكن مفيش حاجة اسمها المسيح الدجال ولا المسيح الفشار​*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> ماذا تعرفون عن المسيح الدجال؟


 
تفسير كلمة دجل ودجال من قاموس المنجد:

*** *دَجَلَ* الرجلُ إذا *مَوَّه ولبَّس* " 
*** من عمل أشياء خارقة للعادة دون استخدام أسباب ووسائل طبيعية فهو مشعوذ *دجال* وهي *مهنة تكثر بين الجهال* 

نعرف عن الدجال ما يكفينا الحذر منه لكي لا ننجرف وراءه *كالجهال. *

حذرنا يسوع المسيح إذ قال في متى 24:

4 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ. 
5 فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
11 *وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ*
24 لأَنَّهُ *سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* *وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ *حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا* *لَوْ* أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

وأعطانا الكتاب المقدس *وصفة كاملة* للتعرف على الأنبياء الكذبة/الدجالين، إذ قال في يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 :

1 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، *لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ،* *بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ*: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ *لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ* *قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ*. 
2 *بِهَذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ*: كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ *فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ،* 
3 وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ *فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ*. *وَهَذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ*الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، *وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. *

وكذلك في يوحنا 2 الأصحاح 1: 

7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ *دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ،* لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ. *هَذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ*. 




اب هند قال:


> وما هي صفاته وقدراته؟


 

نجد في الكتاب المقدس في تسالونيكي الثانية الأصحاح 2صفات أخرى له بالإضافة الى ما جاء الفقرة المذكورة أعلاه من *كذب *و* عدم إعترافه بأن يسوع المسيح جاء في الجسد *وقدظللتها بالأحمر، 

أما قدراته فهي كاذبة أيضا وكلها من عمل الشيطان كما هو مظلل باللون الأزرق:

4 *الْمُقَاوِمُ وَالْمُرْتَفِعُ* عَلَى كُلِّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلَهاً أَوْ مَعْبُوداً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْلِسُ فِي هَيْكَلِ اللهِ كَإِلَهٍ *مُظْهِراً نَفْسَهُ أَنَّهُ إِلَهٌ*. 
7 لأَنَّ سِرَّ الإِثْمِ الآنَ يَعْمَلُ فَقَطْ، إِلَى أَنْ يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ الَّذِي يَحْجِزُ الآنَ، 
8 وَحِينَئِذٍ سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ *الأَثِيمُ*، الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ. 
9 الَّذِي *مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ،* 
10 *وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ،* فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا. 

والتي -أي القدرات الكاذبة- سمح بها الله لكي يدين بها الهالكين والذي سروا بالإثم

11 وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ، 
12 لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ. 



أرجو أن تكون الإجابة واضحة للأخ *اب هند*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

أرجو أيها الإخوة الأحباء الا تردوا على الأسئلة الخارجة عن الموضوع


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> أرجو أيها الإخوة الأحباء الا تردوا على الأسئلة الخارجة عن الموضوع


* تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجه عن الموضوع والحوارات الجانبية  بواستطي *​


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2010)

*يوجد ما يسمى بضد المسيح و هو ليس شخص بعينه بل كل من ينكر ان المسيح هو الله اى انه من الممكن ان يكون هناك اضداد كثيرين كما جاء فى رسالة يوحنا*

*اى انه اى نبى كاذب ينكر الوهية المسيح يصنف كضد المسيح*
*و اللبيب بالاشارة يفهم*

*و تعريف الكتاب المقدس له كالتالى :*


رسالة يوحنا الرسول الثانية 1

*7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِيًا فِي الْجَسَدِ. هذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ.*

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2

*18 أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ هِيَ السَّاعَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ. وَكَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّ ضِدَّ الْمَسِيحِ يَأْتِي، قَدْ صَارَ الآنَ أَضْدَادٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ كَثِيرُونَ. مِنْ هُنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا السَّاعَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ.*​ 
*22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ.*


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2010)

*اسف لم الاحظ رد اختنا و استاذتنا امة فقد اجابت كاملا عن السؤال*


----------



## حمورابي (24 يونيو 2010)

*تحية 

الجواب موجود في رسالة يوحنا الأولى . أصحاح 4 

أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 2بِهذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ: كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، 3وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ.

ترجمة أخرى 

 أيها الأحباء، لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح لتروا هل هي من الله، لأن كثيرا من الأنبياء الكذابين جاؤوا إلى العالم. 
2 وأنتم تعرفون روح الله بهذا: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه جاء في الجسد يكون من الله، 
3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع لا يكون من الله، بل يكون روح المسيح الدجال الذي سمعتم أنه سيجيء، 

أي بمعنى 

كل روح لايتعرف بيسوع المسيح أنهُ قد جاء في الجسد فهو  دجال ومسحهُ دجل 
أي نبؤتهُ كاذبة . *


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *اسف لم الاحظ رد اختنا و استاذتنا امة فقد اجابت كاملا عن السؤال*


 

ولا يهمك يا *كريتيك*

هذا إثبات على أن *روح الله الواحد هو *المتكلم فينا


----------



## اب هند (25 يونيو 2010)

هل سياتي السيد  المسيح مره اخري ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يونيو 2010)

نعم سيجئ لكى يدين كل البشر ويحاسبهم عن عدم ايمانهم واعمالهم الشريرة .
فيقول للابرار .. رثوا الملكوت ...... ويقول للاشرار اذهبوا الى العذاب الابدى ,

*اولا : عن الاعمال .*​ 
31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ 
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. 
34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 
35 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْتُمُونِي. 
36 عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضاً فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ. 
37 فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ أَوْ عَطْشَاناً فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟
38 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْنَاكَ أَوْ عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟ 
39 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟ 
40 فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ. 
41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ 
42 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي. 
43 كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَاناً فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. مَرِيضاً وَمَحْبُوساً فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي. 
44 حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضاً: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً أَوْ عَطْشَاناً أَوْ غَرِيباً أَوْ عُرْيَاناً أَوْ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟ 
45 فَيُجِيبُهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا. 
46 فَيَمْضِي هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابٍ أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». 

*ثانيا : عن الايمان*​ 
16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
20 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 
21 وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».


----------



## اب هند (25 يونيو 2010)

افهم من كلامك انه سياتي في هذه الدنيا ؟


----------



## اب هند (25 يونيو 2010)

ام يوم الدينونه؟


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يونيو 2010)

*المسيح هيجى للدينونة هيجى على السحاب مع ملايكته وقديسيه وفى مجد الاب وهياخد كنيسته لسماه ويطرح كل فعلة الاثم مع ابليس فى البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت 
ياريت تفكروا فى اليوم دا ولو للحظة كان ندم كل البشر على كل لحظة ضيعوها برا حضن المسيح وحاربوه فيه وجردوه من كل سلطانه 
ربنا يرحمنا
*


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> افهم من كلامك انه سياتي في هذه الدنيا ؟
> ام يوم الدينونه؟


 


سؤالك *هل* *السيد المسيح سيأتي في هذه الدنيا أو يوم الدينونة* ؟

علينا أن نفهم أن *هذه الدنيا* هي الجزء المرئي من الكون الذي لا نراه كله، و* هي العالم الذي يعيشه الإنسان *قبل أنتقاله. و* يوم الدينونة سيكون يوم إنقضاء الدهر في هذا العالم*.

لذلك الرد على سؤالك: مجيئ السيد المسيح *سيكون* *للدينونة **في اليوم الأخير من هذا العالم* *لأن السيد المسيح اتى اليه* *ليخلصه *ورفضه الكثيرون، والكثيرون ايضا لا يزالوا يرفضونه*.*

نجد ذلك واضحا في كلام السيد المسيح في إنجيل متى الأصحاح 24. وهذا رابطه للذين يسعون لمعرفة الحق وخلاص نفوسهم:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/24

اقتطفت من الأصحاح المذكور *جواب السيد المسيح* على *سؤال تلاميذه* في الآية رقم 3 عندما سألوه (اللون الأحمر):

3 وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: «قُلْ لَنَا *مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا* *وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ* *مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟*» 

نفهم من *سؤال التلاميذ* ان *مجئ السيد المسيح مرتبط مع إنقضاء الدهر.** >>>>>>** يوم الدينونة*

لنرى *جواب السيد المسيح* الأكثر وضوحا، ونركز على الأية* 27* التي تؤكد أن *مجيئه سيكون مُباغتا* (_تكلم كثيرا السيد المسيح عن ذلك في أماكن اخرى من الإنجيل_)، والأية *29 *عما سيحدث للأرض في وقت مجيئه، والأية *30 *التي تتكلم عن شيئ في غاية الأهمية، وهو *ظهور علامة إبن الإنسان في السماء**وهي* *علامة الصليب* *وجراحاته *التي ستبكت الذين انكروا أنه صلب! والذين صلبوه منكرين الوهيته........ سيأتي المسيح ليُدين *مشيرًا إلى جراحاته كما إلى طريقة موته* ، عندئذ كما تقول الأية تنوح كل قبائل الأرض. فإنهم *إذ يرون الصليب يفكِّرون كيف أنهم لم يستفيدوا شيئًا من موته، وأنهم صلبوا من كان يجب أن يعبدوه* 


*25* هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ. 
*26* فَإِنْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ: هَا هُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَلاَ تَخْرُجُوا! هَا هُوَ فِي الْمَخَادِعِ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا! 
*27* لأَنَّهُ *كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ*. 
*28* لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا تَكُنِ الْجُثَّةُ فَهُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ. 
*29* «*وَلِلْوَقْتِ بَعْدَ ضِيقِ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي ضَوْءَهُ وَالنُّجُومُ تَسْقُطُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقُوَّاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.* 
*30* *وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ*. 
*31* فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِبُوقٍ عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا. 

كلام المسيح أعلاه في إنجيل متى عن مجيئة المباغت *يتوافق مع ما جاء* في الأصحاح الأول *(الأية 11) *من أعمال الرسل الذين كانوا شهود عيان للسيد المسيح ولحياته وصلبه وقيامته والذين سمعوا وحفطوا تعاليمه وسُفِكَتْ دماؤهم لأنهم رفضوا أن ينكروا الحق/السيد المسيح، وهذا الرابط:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/1

بعد أن تكلم السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه في اليوم الأربعين بعد قيامته من الأموات:

*2* إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ *بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ. 
*3* اَلَّذِينَ *أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ* بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً *وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ*. 

وبعد أن أوصاهم بألا يبرحوا اورشليم، بل ينتظروا موعد الآب - _الذي هو الروح القدس/المعزي_- الذي كلمهم عنه قبل آلامه وصلبه في يوحنا 14:26 ويوحنا 15:26 ويوحنا 16:7 (لو أردت المزيد)، بعد ذلك أرتفع أمام اعينهم الى السماء:

*9* وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا *ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ*. 
*10* وَفِيمَا *كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ* إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ 
*11* وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ *إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».*


وفي تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 4 ، وهذا الرابط:
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Thessalonians/4

نرى في الأيتي *15* و *17* أن *عند مجيئ السيد المسيح الثاني سيكون هناك اناس لا يزالون أحياء* مما يدل أن *يوم الدينونة سيكون مباغتا وسيكون البعض منا لا يزال حيا على الأرض.*


*13* ثُمَّ لاَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الرَّاقِدِينَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَحْزَنُوا كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ. 
*14* لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مَاتَ وَقَامَ، فَكَذَلِكَ الرَّاقِدُونَ بِيَسُوعَ سَيُحْضِرُهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. 
*15* فَإِنَّنَا نَقُولُ لَكُمْ هَذَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ: إِنَّنَا *نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ لاَ نَسْبِقُ الرَّاقِدِينَ. *
*16* لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَفْسَهُ سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً. 
*17 ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهَكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ. *
*18* لِذَلِكَ عَزُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِهَذَا الْكَلاَمِ. 

أرجو أن تكون الإجابة مفيدة ولخلاص النفوس.


----------



## اب هند (26 يونيو 2010)

لماذا نجد هنا كلمه ابن الانسان بالرغم من انه في هذه الحال يتكلم عن الاهوت والناسوت معا ؟


----------



## اب هند (26 يونيو 2010)

*25* هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ. 
*26* فَإِنْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ: هَا هُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَلاَ تَخْرُجُوا! هَا هُوَ فِي الْمَخَادِعِ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا! 
*27* لأَنَّهُ *كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ*. 
*28* لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا تَكُنِ الْجُثَّةُ فَهُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ. 
*29* «*وَلِلْوَقْتِ بَعْدَ ضِيقِ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي ضَوْءَهُ وَالنُّجُومُ تَسْقُطُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقُوَّاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.* 
*30* *وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ*. 
*31* فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِبُوقٍ عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا. 

ها هي


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يونيو 2010)

*


اب هند قال:



لماذا نجد هنا كلمه ابن الانسان بالرغم من انه في هذه الحال يتكلم عن الاهوت والناسوت معا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اقولك ليه استخدم كلمة ابن الانسان
استخدمها عشان يشير الي هذه النبوؤة
و يقول انه بتتكلم عنه
و يتممها

دا-7-13: ((كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. 
دا-7-14: فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض.​
هذه النبوءة عن السيد المسيح
فعندما ذكر المجئ الثاني في المجد و الملكوت مع ملائكته
ذكر كلمة ابن الانسان ليشير الي النبوؤة ليتمم المعني​*


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> لماذا نجد هنا كلمه ابن الانسان بالرغم من انه في هذه الحال يتكلم عن الاهوت والناسوت معا ؟


 

*الرد على سؤالك ورد في سؤالك* (اللون الأحمر)

أضافة بسيطة الى المشاركة الصائبة للأخ المبارك *Jesus Son 261 ....*

*إبن الإنسان* (مع ال التعريف)* هو لقب ابن الله وحده.*
ولا يقال لأي إنسان آخر. جميعنا أبناء آدم وأبناء ولكن المسيح وحده هو *إبن الإنسان.*

*استخدم السيد المسيح كثيراً* *هذا اللقب* *فى الحديث عن نفسه* *لكى يؤكّد حقيقة تجسده وتأنسه*. فكما *أنه هو ابن الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور،* *هكذا فإنه هو هو نفسه ابن الإنسان الذى ولد من العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان،* إذ اتخذ منها ناسوتاً كاملاً بفعل الروح القدس.​ 
*لهذا قال معلمنا بولس الرسول* *"**يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد*" (عب13: 8).* أى أنه هو نفسه** الذى ولد من الآب، وهو نفسه الذى جاء إلى العالم وصنع الفداء،* *وهو نفسه الذى سوف يأتى ليدين الأحياء والأموات ويملك إلى الأبد.*


----------

